# [Gelöst]"emerge --depclean" -> emerge nicht mehr möglich

## sorb

Hi,

ich hab mein System mit "emerge --update --deep world" aktualisiert. Danach

hab ich ein "emere --depclean" durchgeführt und seit dem bewirkt der "emerge"- 

Befehl nichts mehr. Ich hab bereits python neu installiert, weil ich dachte das dies 

vieleicht beschädigt ist, das brachte jedoch keine Veränderung. Portage selbst 

scheint soweit auch noch vorhanden zu sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

mfg

sorbLast edited by sorb on Sun Mar 27, 2011 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

schau mal was ein eselect python list liefert.

Ansonsten, liefert ein emerge wirklich "nichts mehr" oder zumindest mal ein "Command not found" oder sogar eine ganz andere Fehlermeldung?

----------

## sorb

Danke, das hat geholfen.

Ich hab mit eselect ein python aktiviert, jetzt läuft es wieder.

----------

## Max Steel

sehr schön.

----------

